# What do you want to be when you grow up ?



## Bluesman (Sep 30, 2011)

I want to be a brilliant husband when i grow up. :rofl: Maybe in another 26 years i'll make it.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Sep 30, 2011)

I'd love to work at Team ICO, Bethesda or Valve. Probably on the audio side of things, like music and voice-acting; I don't really mind. My dream job is head of my own dev team called "By Torchlight".

One can dream .


----------



## eraser (Sep 30, 2011)

I've been a writer much of my life and am nearly retired from those wars. I'm turning my hand now to photgraphy and nature study.


----------



## beanlord56 (Sep 30, 2011)

Let's see: I'm aiming for a degree in creative writing, I have the fullest intentions on getting published. I must want to be a writer.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 1, 2011)

Teacher, Journalist and  a Secretary.


----------



## Die Oldhaetunde (Oct 1, 2011)

Double post.


----------



## Die Oldhaetunde (Oct 1, 2011)

I have three major areas of love in my life. Linguistics, computer science, and 
On a more real note, probably a translater from spanish to english.


----------



## Phyllis (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm old but not grown up, and don't want to be.  I've already had nearly a dozen jobs or jobbies.  I'm looking at interior decorator now, since I have a dear friend with a new practically empty house, and he actually asked me to help fill it up.


----------



## caelum (Oct 1, 2011)

For me the question is moot, because I will never grow up.  But in this hypothetical world where I did, I would most likely go down the same road as Bruno and get involved with video game music.  Or be an out and out musician.  Or I'd follow through on an early dream and study psychology, seeing where that takes me, most likely getting into counselling.



			
				Phyllis said:
			
		

> I'm looking at interior decorator now


Cool job.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Oct 1, 2011)

I am 66 and have no intention of growing up...


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 1, 2011)

Nice to see we have alot of grown kids in here !!


----------



## Scarlett_156 (Oct 1, 2011)

One of my long-term goals involves putting together a mostly-acoustic group to tour dive bars and saloons in the Western United States.  We will also rob banks and trains as we go along.  We will become a legendary cowboy outlaw blues-rock band the likes of which the world has never seen.  I've written several songs already and talked to a few people about joining the project. 

Ok, I'll admit the "robbing banks" part is not really a goal.  But the other part is.  One thing I always used to think as I was wrassling my band's gajillion-pound PA speakers into and out of U-Haul trucks all around the US—in all kinds of weather—when we were touring is that there's more pleasure, and less pain, to being in an acoustic band than meets the eye.  Yes, it built up my biceps, but when I think of all the parties I missed because of those damned speaker cabinets…. 






Anyway, moving on—

I've had a hope for quite some time that men (and girls with nothing better to do) would stop bothering me as I got older.  That's not happening.  As always, I am faced with the dilemma of having to disfigure or disguise myself in some way in order to avoid hassle.  That feels unfair.  I truly did think that guys would find other things to pay attention to besides me quite some time ago.  It's weird. 

So I guess when I grow up I would like to have the appearance of a person who, though not dour, diseased, or butt-ugly, commands enough visual respect from others that I do not have to worry about being taunted by a crazy, horny, drunk guy who can see me working in my garden from his porch 100 yards away (which is what happened yesterday with one of Smudge's neighbors).  (Not blaming Smudge for his neighbors.  They've probably been worse to him than to me.  He told me that the guys who lived in the house before the geezer who yelled at me yesterday used to hit golf balls onto his roof, apparently trying to shatter the picture window in his living room.)

My longest long-term goal is to have a vineyard and distillery in the South Park, Colorado area.  I fell in love with South Park when I first saw it back in the early 1970s.  I know it would be extremely hard to grow grapes there, but I think it could be done.  I've wanted to have a still since I was a kid. 

  (Obviously this is not a picture taken in South Park.) 

This is not unusual for people in my family.  Relatives who live in North Carolina (USA) have apparently been running a still and making moonshine and other distillates for several generations now.  I think that would be an excellent thing to do for when I get too creaky to climb hills or ride a motorcycle. 

Which reminds me: 

One of the things I used to get in trouble for when I was a kid was saying that when I grew up, I wanted to be a biker.  I used to watch that show (it was only on for two seasons, I think) called "Then Came Bronson".  It was about a guy who experienced some kinda loss and so he got a motorcycle and just started wandering.  I totally thought that was cool.  I wanted nothing else for a long time. 

Judging from the reaction, that was a very bad thing for me to say. 

But guess what?



I did it, and it was just as awesome as I thought it would be. 

Getting stuff published is also something that is pretty cool, but it's not a huge burning desire.  That's for when I get younger again! As an old person, I find that being published attracts the kind of attention I don't really want (see above) and it's really sort of anticlimactic.  The writing itself, getting the work finished and reading it and thinking that there's nothing else you would change about it, that's the best part.  (Not trying to burst your bubble, anybody, just bein honest.)  I will resume submitting work for publication when I have acquired a car with tinted windows and a personal assistant who will do my shopping for me.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Oct 1, 2011)

Aside from writing, I've always thought it would be amazing to sing and act in musicals. I think I'd be pretty good at it.


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 1, 2011)

I really don't have a clue what this is about but hey it looks good .... hope all your dreams come true and congrats with this 



Scarlett_156 said:


> One of my long-term goals involves putting together a mostly-acoustic group to tour dive bars and saloons in the Western United States.  We will also rob banks and trains as we go along.  We will become a legendary cowboy outlaw blues-rock band the likes of which the world has never seen.  I've written several songs already and talked to a few people about joining the project.
> 
> Ok, I'll admit the "robbing banks" part is not really a goal.  But the other part is.  One thing I always used to think as I was wrassling my band's gajillion-pound PA speakers into and out of U-Haul trucks all around the US—in all kinds of weather—when we were touring is that there's more pleasure, and less pain, to being in an acoustic band than meets the eye.  Yes, it built up my biceps, but when I think of all the parties I missed because of those damned speaker cabinets….
> 
> ...


----------



## JosephB (Oct 1, 2011)

I want to be a world-famous rock star. Maybe not just a star, a cultural icon. Fabulously wealthy, married to a super model or actress. I’d promote world peace and organizations that fight hunger and disease. I’d go by one name – something like Jojo. I’d have an Irish accent, for some reason.


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 1, 2011)

I think you need to marry that spice girl with the red hair ? ( gerry halliwell i think her name is) She is a big star and has all the things i think your looking for, if you like i,ll give her a call and see if i can set up a date for you ?



JosephB said:


> I want to be a world-famous rock star. Maybe not just a star, a cultural icon. Fabulously wealthy, married to a super model or actress. I’d promote world peace and organizations that fight hunger and disease. I’d go by one name – something like Jojo. I’d have an Irish accent, for some reason.


----------



## edgar1981 (Oct 1, 2011)

Cowboy. Or journalist. Although I'm 30, so I probably should be grown up already, but I don't like to rush things.


----------



## JosephB (Oct 1, 2011)

Why can't you be a cowboy-journalist? Report on gunfights, injun killing, horse-thievery and such. You know -- from an "inside" perspective.


----------



## Nicky (Oct 1, 2011)

i wanna make something with my hands...maybe some woodwork like furniture at first then move on to some fine crafted wood guitars and basses.


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 1, 2011)

Seriously, I dunno.


----------



## JosephB (Oct 2, 2011)

Nicky said:


> i wanna make something with my hands...maybe some woodwork like furniture at first then move on to some fine crafted wood guitars and basses.



Officially, you'd be known as a luthier -- that's anyone who makes stringed instruments. That would be very cool, and good ones can make a pretty decent living at it -- even repairing guitars and basses. Even though it's a hobby, my brother is a pretty skilled wood worker -- has an amazing shop with all kind of machines, tools and gadgets. I asked him if he'd be interested in making an electric guitar body for me. He's pretty ambitious and thought it would be fun to make the whole thing. But we decided to start on something a little easier -- a lap steel guitar, because the frets are only visual indicators and the placement doesn't have to be as exact -- the construction is more straightforward, a single piece of carved wood. Turned out great. We deviated from the plans we bought -- it's a pretty slick design. Next we're going to do a guitar body from my design, but we may just buy a custom made neck -- that's the really hard part.


----------



## DuKane (Oct 5, 2011)

Er.... I dont want to grow up thank you very much. Spent most of my life fighting this and now I've reached those tender years where I can grow old disgracefully. Yipee!


----------



## KangTheMad (Oct 5, 2011)

What do I want to be? Hmm. . .Ideally, leader of a superpower.

Most likely? Alive.


----------



## DuKane (Oct 6, 2011)

I, I, I, I want to be a LUMBERJACK! leaping from tree to tree as they float down the mighty rivers etc, etc........

To continue to grow old disgracefully and have a laugh.


----------



## Cat Laurelle (Oct 6, 2011)

A millionaire *300* times over!


----------



## Winston (Oct 6, 2011)

Twelve again.


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 7, 2011)

happy


----------



## old man's dreams (Oct 7, 2011)

Not grown up. (I have accomplished that goal!)


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 7, 2011)

I am not sure about growing up, but I have usually managed to want to be what I was, even if I was not sure what I wanted to be; except for the occasions when I left and became something else.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 7, 2011)

haha....how very amusing Olly...


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 7, 2011)

Olly Buckle said:


> I am not sure about growing up, but I have usually managed to want to be what I was, even if I was not sure what I wanted to be; except for the occasions when I left and became something else.



Lucky you. I have often been something I didn't want to be, like married, or a real estate salesman, or a grocer.


----------



## Patrick (Oct 7, 2011)

So are you saying you're an Ox who wants to soar with the eagles but hangs out with the ducks instead? I can't imagine what the ducks think of such a monstrous bovine sharing the same water.


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 7, 2011)

Patrick said:


> So are you saying you're an Ox who wants to soar with the eagles but hangs out with the ducks instead? I can't imagine what the ducks think of such a monstrous bovine sharing the same water.



I guess I'll just have to stop hanging out with the ducks. Promises, promises.

Hey, how about an Australian winning _le Tour_, eh?


----------



## Patrick (Oct 7, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> I guess I'll just have to stop hanging out with the ducks. Promises, promises.
> 
> Hey, how about an Australian winning _le Tour_, eh?



I was pleased for Cadel Evans.


----------



## Courtjester (Oct 7, 2011)

caelum said:


> For me the question is moot, because I will never grow up. But in this hypothetical world where I did, I would most likely go down the same road as Bruno and get involved with video game music. Or be an out and out musician. Or I'd follow through on an early dream and study psychology, seeing where that takes me, most likely getting into counselling.


'Growing older is mandatory,
 growing up is optional and 
laughing at ourselves is therapeutic.'

Anon. ​


----------



## Die Oldhaetunde (Oct 7, 2011)

I hear the adult film industry is hiring. hmm...


----------



## Courtjester (Oct 8, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> I have often been something I didn't want to be, like married, or a real estate salesman, or a grocer.


There's an awful lot of that about, don't you think?
​


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Oct 8, 2011)

Either a bumble bee or Jack the ripper.

Edit: I thought this was a "What do you want to be for Halloween?" thread.


----------



## Courtjester (Oct 9, 2011)

Blessed are those who can laugh about themselves,
For they shall have endless fun.

:adoration:​


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 9, 2011)

That's what we need more of, around here.


----------



## Courtjester (Oct 10, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> That's what we need more of, around here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Couldn't agree more!​


----------



## kasumi (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm still young and deciding my future goals, but Plan A:
-Write a novel and get it published
-Act in the movie adaptation
-Get hella rich

And (the more realistic) Plan B:
-Write a novel and try to get it published
-Study psychology and do something in that field (currently interested in a lot of facets including child, forensic, and behavioral psychology)


----------



## bazz cargo (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi Kasumi,
welcome to WF.

Good luck with plan A. Plan B seems pretty good too.
Bazz


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 26, 2014)

An adult :highly_amused:


----------



## Bloggsworth (Dec 26, 2014)

I was 70 yesterday and I still have no intention of growing up, so the question is redundant...


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 26, 2014)

That was my Dad's birthday as well Bloggs, I think he would have been 105 if he was still with us.


----------



## Crodentia (Dec 27, 2014)

I will be a millionaire, writer, and entrepreneur. I will have financial independence to live life on my terms. I would also like to be a husband at some point. I'm 4 months away from 30 years old, and will achieve all of this before I turn 40 years old (except perhaps being a husband; that's not in my control).


----------



## dale (Dec 28, 2014)

i wanna be a pirate. i don't even care if i have buried treasure. i just wanna sink ships and have a parrot and make stupid people walk the plank.


----------



## escorial (Dec 30, 2014)

a rock star


----------



## Folcro (Dec 30, 2014)

A game story writer. God knows Bethesda could use one.


----------



## Bishop (Dec 30, 2014)

Hm. Maybe I just don't have much ambition, but I'm just looking to get an easy-going job in tech with strong pay and 9-5 hours. I've got two out of three in my current job, still workin' on the pay part


----------



## Cran (Dec 31, 2014)

I remember this one - thought it was the best answer ever to this question: 






*Created by Charles M Schulz*


----------



## SwitchBack (Dec 31, 2014)

Let's see, when I graduated university at 17 I had a few things. 

Be a singer - would have worked until a bunch of upper respiratory infections at 18-21 ruined my lung capacity & voice actually
Be a marine biologist - I'm a conservationist
Write a book - I've written & published 12 under my name & 6 fictions under a penname
Work with digital graphics - my part time hobby is working for a moderate sized 3D gaming & digital graphics company
Explore - I've traveled to more than 36 different countries
Make some money - I'm more than well off


Have I grown up?

Nope. I'm still having fun.

Besides....

Becoming an astronaut & later dictator of a small country are still on the check list.


----------



## dale (Dec 31, 2014)

lol. only girls ever grow up. boys will always be boys. that's the truth.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 1, 2015)

I would like to be a high school teacher in English. Right now I'm in my first year of college and hoping to acquire an M.A. in English with a focus in Composition. Depending on where I am in my life later on, I may try to go for the PhD so I can teach at the college level, although I don't want to devote my entire life to education so I'm not sure.


----------



## Loveabull (Jan 28, 2015)

I wanted to be Superman...lacking that option, a cop. I worked as a security guard for several years. Then it became a question of the only way to move up was to be an armed guard or apply to the police academy. Then there was the realization that if I was carrying a weapon there would be a lot of bad guys out there who are better shots. I didn't take it any further and now I wish I had. Past the age cutoff now.


----------



## MissChurro (Dec 4, 2015)

My dream is to be able to draw/write from home as a job. Not the most financially stable dream, though.


----------



## Red Sonja (Dec 4, 2015)

What he says. But too late: You're butt ugly. 



Scarlett_156 said:


> One of my long-term goals involves putting together a mostly-acoustic group to tour dive bars and saloons in the Western United States.  We will also rob banks and trains as we go along.  We will become a legendary cowboy outlaw blues-rock band the likes of which the world has never seen.  I've written several songs already and talked to a few people about joining the project.
> 
> Ok, I'll admit the "robbing banks" part is not really a goal.  But the other part is.  One thing I always used to think as I was wrassling my band's gajillion-pound PA speakers into and out of U-Haul trucks all around the US—in all kinds of weather—when we were touring is that there's more pleasure, and less pain, to being in an acoustic band than meets the eye.  Yes, it built up my biceps, but when I think of all the parties I missed because of those damned speaker cabinets….
> 
> ...


----------



## Riptide (Dec 4, 2015)

Let's see... let's see... a war hero! And a writer, and possibly SuperGirl, maybe Flash too. Being Scarlet Johansson wouldn't be bad either. And if I could prevent cancer, yeah I wouldn't mind that. So basically I'm undecided in life as I am in College.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Dec 4, 2015)

I wanna be a cowboy, baaay-beh.


----------



## RHPeat (Dec 23, 2015)

In Stealth

Wanting to careen, bolt
and float at the edge 
in dissipated distance, 

I want to be an
Archangel-12 
when I grow up. 

I like low atmosphere
high altitude flying. 
Far, far above the clouds

I'd glide into deep 
silence at the dark rim
around the world. 

I'd zoom and dive; 
I'd lift, spin and turn
in unbounded ways. 

My wings would 
forever roam the pale
in endless currents. 

© RH Peat 12/23/2015


----------



## Phil Istine (Dec 24, 2015)

MILD LANGUAGE
.
.
.
.
.
.
When I grow up, I want a job cleaning shit out of cuckoo clocks.


----------



## Gofa (Dec 30, 2015)

I would like to collect the rent on a large building full of craftsmen and artists studios. In doing so get to see new things and the creative process at the coal face
the excuses for not paying would be epic


----------



## dither (Dec 30, 2015)

Gofa said:


> I would like to collect the rent on a large building full of craftsmen and artists studios. In doing so get to see new things and the creative process at the coal face
> the excuses for not paying would be epic



Lol!

You could write a book on it.


----------



## Reichelina (Feb 16, 2016)

I want to be a butterfly!  

But seriously... what I want has changed drastically from when I was a little girl up to now. I don't know what exactly what I want now. 

I just want to be happy.
I want to look forward to every morning and not dread it.
I want to touch lives and be touched.
I want to see the rest of the iceberg of life and understand it deeply.

I want to live and not just exist.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 17, 2016)

"Mummy, when I grow up I want to be a writer"
"No dear, you have to choose."


----------



## Reichelina (Feb 17, 2016)

Olly Buckle said:


> "Mummy, when I grow up I want to be a writer"
> "No dear, you have to choose."





#truth #relate


----------



## Stormcat (Feb 17, 2016)

I always wanted to be a mad scientist. Guess Writing is the closest I can get and still violate medical ethics.


----------



## Tiashe (Feb 17, 2016)

I want to become either a child psychologist for developmental disorders or a child speech pathologist. I know how it feels to be disadvantaged at school, so I would like to help children out before they feel the consequences.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Feb 17, 2016)

If I can't be a writer- I don't want to grow up, I refuse to!


----------



## Aquilo (Feb 17, 2016)

I liked building fortresses out of hay out in the fields when I was a kid. Now it's building worlds on paper. I haven't grown up much over the years, but then I don't think I want to.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Feb 18, 2016)

At 71, I have no intention of growing up, so the question is redundant...


----------



## Reichelina (Feb 18, 2016)

I wanted to be someone who can speak many languages. But getting whatever degree on that won't land me a job that's going to pay the bills.  

So I wanted to be a doctor. But my mom can't afford med school.

So I wanted the next best. 
Lawyer. 

I was told accountancy is the best pre-law. 
You'll be "great" when you become a cpa and a lawyer. 

So I became a CPA. 
But i dont want to be a lawyer anymore. Haha.


----------



## aurora borealis (Apr 15, 2016)

I originally wanted to be a teacher but after seriously thinking about it realized it wasn't a job for me. I now want to work in law enforcement. 

Of course I would be writing on my days off. :-D


----------



## escorial (Apr 15, 2016)

I wanna be Bazz Cargo


----------



## PaperbackWriter (May 1, 2016)

Not so much what I want to be when I grow up as what I want to do. I've long had this fantasy of traveling the US in a camper with a golden retriever and a laptop, stopping at national parks and campgrounds, engaging locals in nearby small towns and writing about it all. 

There are a few things wrong with this fantasy though;

1. I am a female, so this sounds more like the prologue to a victim-character in a horror movie
2. I am broke
3. Security and self defense: I'm uncomfortable with guns
4. I fear I may already be grown up


----------



## Sonata (May 1, 2016)

A centenarian.


----------



## JustRob (May 1, 2016)

Younger. I suppose that's why I have never grown up.


----------



## thesnowman147 (Feb 2, 2017)

I wanted to become a doctor, then I got to Pre-calculus and went "LOL NOPE", and decided to go with my second choice of being a teacher.


----------



## PiP (Feb 2, 2017)

thesnowman147 said:


> I wanted to become a doctor, then I got to Pre-calculus and went "LOL NOPE", and decided to go with my second choice of being a teacher.



What subjects do you teach?

I wanted to teach but my father would not allow me stay on at school. And Uni was most def out of the question! It was his firm belief women got married, had children and kept house.


----------



## thesnowman147 (Feb 2, 2017)

PiP said:


> What subjects do you teach?
> 
> I wanted to teach but my father would not allow me stay on at school. And Uni was most def out of the question! It was his firm belief women got married, had children and kept house.



I'm certified for Social Studies, but since I just completed student teaching this past fall, I am currently just a substitute teacher.


----------



## Pennywise Purple (Feb 22, 2017)

A clown at the circus. Never happened. Because I had a change of heart.


----------



## Tiashe (Mar 31, 2017)

A psychologist!


----------



## C.Gholy (May 4, 2017)

I wanted to write. 
And here I am writing this post.


----------



## Articulate Lady (Sep 10, 2017)

I always wanted to be a traveling artist/writer. Just travel the world, create, and make a living at it. One can dream!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 10, 2017)

Articulate Lady said:


> I always wanted to be a traveling artist/writer. Just travel the world, create, and make a living at it. One can dream!



My friends daughter manages it writing holiday reviews, the downside? Some holidays are realy awfull


----------



## Sleepwriter (Sep 10, 2017)

My friends tell me I should be a lawyer or talent agent.


----------



## yfc54 (Oct 23, 2017)

Six inches taller


----------



## TheLAW (Feb 12, 2018)

I want to be respected and remembered fondly. I also never want to be accused of having _grown up._


----------



## QuirkyasCrow (Feb 27, 2018)

"Happy" 

Meaning at peace, content, generally optimistic and in a good head place, laughing often. 

Most days, or most hours of a day, I consider myself successful. - Now, it's just a matter of nature taking it's course.


----------



## bangers (May 29, 2018)

I am in my mid-20s and I have some time to go. The things I want are to have a loving and supportive family, enough money to be able to take care after my kids and don't worry about house/car/education/etc, travel with lovely group of family friends, learn to get things done NOW, be satisfied with my job, feel healthy, happy, and confident. I might be forgetting something though.


----------

